# Corsair Carbide Series 400R---Vs.---NZXT Guardian 921 RB 921RB-001-BL



## RahulRage (Feb 9, 2012)

I need your quick help. I have decided any one of these two. About to place order.

Which one is better?


----------



## techbulb (Feb 9, 2012)

400r has good air flow with corsair quality but looks pretty dull on the other hand nzxt one looks pretty good with good features and a decent air flow
.i would suggest 400r if you don't want looks , but in the end its your choice .
peace out ;-D


----------



## DDIF (Feb 15, 2012)

I just yesterday received my NZXT Guardian 921 RB from theitwares, and believe me it is killer and you get 3 120mm fans pre installed plus tool-less installation of HDDs. Has an lcd in front to monitor SYS, HDD and CPU temp.

Support HD audio FP and good space and the looks with blue LEDs are killer.
Go for it.

Though you'd get some sweat while managing cables  if you got big and hard wires from your PUS(Corsair, Seasonic).


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 15, 2012)

I've tested the 500R, now its the 400R, merc and storm trooper. I didn't like 500R because its way too expensive for what it was worth. 400R....reasonable. 

What's the point in having sys, hdd, cpu temp? The people whom I know who bought such cases don't know how to use them and those who do have concluded that it doesn't make sense to surface temperatures of CPU and HDD. Blue LED gets annoying eventually. 

Make the right choice when it comes to power supplies and cases. If you can spend bit more, check out HAF 912. Someone said they'll send a case and asked how would it fair against 400R, but I haven't received anything yet.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 15, 2012)

Apart from a bit messy cable management, I find 921 RB worth every buck.
I don't say this because I own it but because it is far better option in its price range of 4 to 4.2k.
Okay may be those Sys/Hdd/Cpu temp sensors are not worth as they are attached to surface but they provide good enough reading.
Here are some facts:

I use two HDDs, I haven't attached the even one sensor to CPU.
My HDD sensor is attached to the surface of First HDD(SATA) and CPU sensor is attached to second HDD(PATA).

Now attached are the screenshots I took at 13:10 Wednesday Feb 2012.

See the temps and tell me that are they useful or not after attaching to surface.


Second thing is inclusion of fans and third is the LED and who says they get dull after some time or you get bored? If you get bored with LEDs then you will get bored with any cabby or any stuff also.

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/9875/temp2xb.jpg
By dhillonmani
*img840.imageshack.us/img840/4215/temp1n.png
By dhillonmani


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 15, 2012)

You don't need external temperature sensors to gauge temps in processors, harddrives and motherboards. Each hardware already has them. The software reads temperature from the temperature sensor embedded within the hardware and not from the case's temperature sensor. 

And did not use the word boring, i used the word annoying. I have used such cases in the past and moved on. Eventually cases become a bore but shouldn't become annoying and restrict you from populating the case with newer hardware and have mess at the same time. The last thing that such cases with such price should have is messy cable management. 

Then again, people see the bling and some who see functionality and ease of use. I'll not use the word best, but there are many cases better than guardian 921 for the same price range. Rest is your wish .


----------



## DDIF (Feb 15, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> You don't need external temperature sensors to gauge temps in processors, harddrives and motherboards. Each hardware already has them. The software reads temperature from the temperature sensor embedded within the hardware and not from the case's temperature sensor.



Thats what I am saying dude that these external sensors are accurate to a good extent , that they almost give same reading as internal embedded sensors.
Means you don't have to open up a program while playing games to check the temp, or while doing some hard end stress test or while encoding on an overclocked processor.

I don't think this is not worth it, but whatever all that matters is individual choice and preference. Thanks for discussion.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ Id on't think that these sensors are that much accurate - internal digital thermal sensors embedded in cpu/mobo/hdd are much more accurate - granted external sensors are good but accuracy depends on the placement of these external sensors - for eg. on the screenshot you posted HDD temp i similar but what about cpu temp ?? it's 8c higher in software reading.

use some temp monitoring app like HWinno/HWMoniotor to get a lot more sensor infos including volts/rpm etc and they have log feature and some of them can show temps on the screen while gaming and some logitech gaming KB supports app like this - you can get the sensor infos on KB display


----------



## DDIF (Feb 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Id on't think that these sensors are that much accurate - internal digital thermal sensors embedded in cpu/mobo/hdd are much more accurate - granted external sensors are good but accuracy depends on the placement of these external sensors - for eg. on the screenshot you posted HDD temp i similar but what about cpu temp ?? it's 8c higher in software reading.





ManiDhillon said:


> I use two HDDs, I haven't attached the even one sensor to CPU.
> My HDD sensor is attached to the surface of First HDD(SATA) and CPU sensor is attached to second HDD(PATA).



After making ^^ post I had to open up my cabinet to install another hdd to copy data, so I thought that now I've opened my case why shouldn't I attach the sensors to better places.
So I attached the CPU Sensor to upper surface of heatpipes of Hyper TX3.

HDD sensor is same and attached the SYS Sensor to heatpipe of Sapphire 6850.

Now after different scenario readings my output is this:

*HDD Sensor:* 98.9 % accurate as temp is same as internal sensor or some time 1C below internal sensor reading.
*CPU Sensor:* Good Accuracy(remember it's attached to aupper surface) LCD Panel temp is 2C(rarely 3C) lower than internal sensor, when temp reach above 40C, both readings are same.
*SYS Sensor(attached to GPU):* LCD panle reading is 3c lower than internal sensor reading. But above 38C it is same.



topgear said:


> use some temp monitoring app like HWinno/HWMoniotor to get a lot more sensor infos including volts/rpm etc and they have log feature and some of them can show temps on the screen while gaming and some logitech gaming KB supports app like this - you can get the sensor infos on KB display





ManiDhillon said:


> Means you don't have to open up a program while playing games to check the temp, or while doing some hard end stress test or while encoding on an overclocked processor.



Logs can only be seen after gaming 

But after all >



ManiDhillon said:


> I don't think this is not worth it, but whatever all that matters is individual choice and preference. Thanks for discussion.


----------

